# Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

## Kind_of_blue

dopo avere installato profuse (ma mi è successo con altri SW ... salvo aggirare i probl) ... in kde mi compare questo avviso:

```
root@golem franz # profuse

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:   at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5/Gtk2Fu.pm line 32.

```

è un errore tipico? ... risolvibile? ... mi sembra che sia lo stesso che mi da quake3 ... o molto simile

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Da utente normale hai dato un su? se si dai da utente mormale un 

```
xhost +
```

e da root dopo il su

```
export DISPLAY=:0.0
```

e poi lancia il programma

----------

## CLod

io un errore simile ce l'ho quando da root per esempio provo a lanciare xine

è risolvibile nello stesso modo?

----------

## Vendicatore

 *CLod wrote:*   

> io un errore simile ce l'ho quando da root per esempio provo a lanciare xine
> 
> è risolvibile nello stesso modo?

 

Se sei con il tuo utente e hai fatto "su -" si.

----------

## CLod

l'export non l'ho fa solo per la sessione corrente?

per rendere effettiva la modifica per le successive sessioni?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *CLod wrote:*   

> l'export non l'ho fa solo per la sessione corrente?

 

Si solo quella corrente

 *CLod wrote:*   

> per rendere effettiva la modifica per le successive sessioni?

 

Qua trovi come disabilitare la cosa http://pelloni.org/linux/xserver.html

----------

## CLod

l'errore preciso di quando lancio applicazioni da X con root è:

Xlib: connection to":0.0"  refused by server

Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key

facendo export riportato sopra non fa nulla

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova ad usare 

```
*  x11-misc/sux

      Latest version available: 1.0-r2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 9 kB

      Homepage:    http://fgouget.free.fr/sux/sux-readme.shtml

      Description: "su" wrapper which transfers X credentials

      License:     X11
```

----------

## CLod

proverò sicuramente

cmq ho visto che loggandomi come root dopo il boot X funziona perfettamente

dando un echo $DISPLAY mi da  ":0.0"

mentre se mi loggo come utente e do su -   e lancio programmi mi da quell'errore

se do echo $DISPLAY mi da sempre ":0.0"

bho   :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *CLod wrote:*   

> mentre se mi loggo come utente e do su -   e lancio programmi mi da quell'errore
> 
> se do echo $DISPLAY mi da sempre ":0.0"

 

E' normale. Ma prima di dare su - hai fatto da utente normale xhost +?

----------

## CLod

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *CLod wrote:*   mentre se mi loggo come utente e do su -   e lancio programmi mi da quell'errore
> 
> se do echo $DISPLAY mi da sempre ":0.0" 
> 
> E' normale. Ma prima di dare su - hai fatto da utente normale xhost +?

 

mmhhh

credo di no

a cosa serve quel comando?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *CLod wrote:*   

> a cosa serve quel comando?

 

Vuol dire: "tutti gli altri utenti possono aprire programmi grafici sul mio X"

----------

## CLod

mmhh..

mi chiedo

xkè prima funzionava tutto senza questo problema?

è una novità di X?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *CLod wrote:*   

> xkè prima funzionava tutto senza questo problema?

 

A me non ha mai funzionato

----------

## CLod

funziona

grazie

----------

## gaffiere

suggerimento: se hai risolto il tuo problema metti il tag [RISOLTO] al post originale.

see ya

----------

## CLod

lo farei se lo avessi aperto io   :Wink: 

----------

## gaffiere

ops...   :Embarassed:   non avevo notato  :Sad: 

see ya

----------

